# husband had one night stand and now has a 2 yr old



## brookeh (Nov 14, 2010)

yesterday when i went to get our mail, we had a letter from DSS requesting child support from my husband for a child that is 2 yrs old and that i never knew about. when he came home from work, i confronted him about it and he admitted to me that in early 2008 he had a one night stand and she got pregnant. he had known about this child and had been giving her money without me knowing for the past 2 years, but apparently she is wanting/needing more money than he can sneak past me and is taking him to court for child support. my heart is broken. we have been married for almost 6 years and have a 3yr old son and i have an 11 yr old son from another relationship and they are very close. i don' t want to give up on my family, but i feel so betrayed. especially since he had been hiding this for 2 years and had no plans of telling me. i am too embarrassed to tell any of my family. i hope we can get past this, what should i do?? any help/suggestions is greatly needed.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

When he gets home, show him the letter and tell him to either start talking or start packing his bags.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Of course you are hurt and confused, who wouldn't be with all that happening. Do you know what you would need from him in order to even consider trying to work it out. Notice I said trying, by going to counseling with him, etc to work on your marriage. You need a set of boundaries and things that you MUST have from him in order to even decide what you want to do. The good news is that there is no immediate hurry, right?


----------

